# Pzkpfw VI Ausf. B Tiger II Casemod



## Fat_Tobi (Sep 26, 2020)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel Core I9 9900kAS Rock Z390 Phantom (ITX)EVGA RTX-2080 Ti XC

*Mods:*
Tank modell fully modified (ITX Mainbaord inside), painted and surface modifed.All power cable handmade.

A full metal tank with the design of a "K&#246;nigstiger"Full water cooled.The final Version is now with a wooden base, were the two 360 radiators are fit in (the summer shows that i needed a better cooling)I also add some pic of the history. -the first idea-the first try to make a "Zimmerit" look


----------



## witkazy (Oct 1, 2020)

Vroom,vroom


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2020)

I'd love to see the build log on this one!!!!!!! 

Amazing mod!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat_Tobi (Oct 19, 2020)

How can i change the pictures ?
I have make others ones but only a couple of them were saved after the upload. 
Also i cannot delete the old ones. After the "save" button they still appear.


----------



## exeedorbit (Nov 4, 2020)

I voted 3/10 because:

It looks like a wooden box with a tank on it.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 10, 2020)

exeedorbit said:


> I voted 3/10 because:
> 
> It looks like a wooden box with a tank on it.



Seriously? Are you a clown or what? The frigging tank is the mod dummy!
What, did you just join to come in and dis everyone's mods or what?
Find somewhere else to piss people off!!!!!!


----------



## MetallicAcid (Nov 16, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Seriously? Are you a clown or what? The frigging tank is the mod dummy!
> What, did you just join to come in and dis everyone's mods or what?
> Find somewhere else to piss people off!!!!!!


So you checked his profile and had seen that he only went in and shit posted on everyone's mods too? Mine was one of them. Hit that report button my man and lets get rid of this troll.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2020)

MetallicAcid said:


> So you checked his profile and had seen that he only went in and shit posted on everyone's mods too? Mine was one of them. Hit that report button my man and lets get rid of this troll.



Oh yea, I did that the day I made the above post man. I don't know why a mod or admin has not deleted the account!


----------



## MetallicAcid (Nov 19, 2020)

Awesome work. I guess that the wooden box underneath houses watercooling rads, pump and reservoir?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 19, 2020)

nice, maybe you could add some weather effect


----------



## Fat_Tobi (Nov 19, 2020)

MetallicAcid said:


> Awesome work. I guess that the wooden box underneath houses watercooling rads, pump and reservoir?



there are two  360x 60 radiator in the box (include the fans and the power suppply ( these could also stay under the tank but now ist looks better  )
The pump and reservoir are in the back of the tank under the videocard.


----------



## Pancake (May 17, 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------

